# Pastrami



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a request for how I do pastrami. I don't brine(corn) my own beef but instructions for doing that is found all over the web. 

I buy packaged corned beef brisket flat portions and turn them into pastrami. I first open the package and place the beef into a container big enough to allow the meat to be covered completely with water. I fill the container with cold water and cover and place in the fridge. I change the water each day for four days prior to smoking.I do this to get as much salt out of it as possible. Corned beef can be very salty. On the day of the cook I remove the beef from the container and allow to dry and come to room temp. Next I slather with plain yellow mustard. Then I use ground corriander seed and crushed peppercorns as a rub. I use te rub liberally on all surfaces of the meat. I place the meat in my smoker and run it at 250*. I use hickory wood and lump charcoal in my smoker. I cook the meat until it is at 165* minimum. Now, I have a slicer that I can adjust to cut as thick or thin as I want, so tenderness is not usually an issue for me. If you will be slicing with a knife you should cook to 170-175* internal to get it tender.I remove from the smoker and let the meat sit for an hour or so before slicing. Slice the meat across the grain. That is pretty much it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post. I see trying this in the very near future.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post. I see trying this in the very near future.


 You are welcome. It is good eats and way less expesive than buying pastrami.:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, thank you! Might try next week


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Pretty much the same was I do it except I don't soak in water as long and I put it in the fridge over night before slicing.


----------

